# Lucky Day



## bust'em (Oct 27, 2007)

Well the morning started off real bad , got up the tree before light about a half hour after sunrise. I spotted a decent buck coming down the fence line still about 100 yards out, wind in my face. Im thinking alright this is going to be bread and butter. The buck closed to about 45 yards, all the sudden the wind changes dirrection.The buck through his head in the air. I thought oh no, not now. Yeap you guessed it. gone. So the wind started to swirl around. I decided it would be best to climb down and go to my other tree stand. So i make my way to my other tree stand, got busted by three does on my way there. I climb up my tree and get settled in. I wasn't up the tree ten minutes, and I spot a nice eight pointer checking some scrapes so I grabbed my bow ,and just as I turn around with my bow I noticed some movement in the thick brush to the right of me.Then out steps another nice buck. He alredy sees the eight pointer ,so he starts towards the other buck with his ears pinned back and hair all bristled up thinking hes going to kick his rear. But he stepped into my lane and I let her rip. And that was his last chance to fight.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Nice deer and story.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Great deer.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Nice work! Gets my blood flowing just reading!

Ahh I can't wait till Next October, and Nov!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Nice! :beer:


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Nice buck!!! :beer:


----------



## HAYOTE-.243 (Nov 7, 2008)

very nice buck!! guess that was a good call to switch stands.


----------

